# Custom pen blank



## MikeMD (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, pen guys (and gals). I'm more of a bowl guy (I like to turn big), but I do turn some pens. Every once in a while, I get a wild hair up my yingyang. This was one of 'em... I had scraps, and this is what I came up with.

I used ebony, deer antler, and maple burl. Each piece was basically sanded on a 12" disc sander to a random angle, then epoxied to the previous piece. I couldn't believe that it actually lined up well enough to work out. 

The kit is a Polaris. I'm not a fan of 'more kit than wood' (or turned material as it were). That's the reason I like the Polaris kits. 

Feel free to give honest opinions. It isn't one I put up for sale. It is in my collection of turnings (mostly turnings from others that I swapped with).

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2015)

Incredible glue up that's for sure ! Funky is what comes to mind as far as appearance, late 60's early 70's vintage ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2015)

It's sharp. I keep saying I'm going to get that wild hair and do something like that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tony, your wild hair is between your toes. I don't think those work. @MikeMD that is a neat pen. Looks like lots of time in putting it together.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 27, 2015)

That's a great looking pen! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 27, 2015)

Interesting.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks, fellas. Glad you like it...or at least though it was 'interesting'.


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2015)

I think the glue-up is dam cool looking! I don't care for the pen clip design but that's my only criticism. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Incredible glue up that's for sure ! Funky is what comes to mind as far as appearance, late 60's early 70's vintage ......



Nice Pen- unique. @manbuckwal I take personal offence to 60's and 70's being vintage............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice Pen- unique. @manbuckwal I take personal offence to 60's and 70's being vintage............



Mike, Vintage = Old style coolness as opposed to just being OLD ...................SO u should take it as a compliment

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Patrude (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice work. Honestly, I like your creativitywwith that blank, great eye candy. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2015)

Mike - I really like it. I had to look at it several times. If I had to offer any critique it would be that the Maple burl seems to not belong. The ebony and the antler are very opaque and the the maple seems out of sorts. I think corian or something with a more solid color like bloodwood would stand up to the antler and ebony. 
I like the opposing angles. If thats random you have OCD issues

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> ...If thats random you have OCD issues



You have no idea...

(Where's the hand washing smilie?)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 29, 2015)

Again, thanks all. 

Scott, thanks for you input. I appreciate you taking the time to give me your opinion. Funny that you mention Bloodwood because I did a ring, and the three materials were ebony, antler, and...yup, bloodwood. I really liked the combination. Though, I did that combination after I did this pen. So, if I do it again, I'll sub in bloodwood. 

Keller, I don't have hand washing issues! I know, I know, that would just be a fitting smiley. Yeah, I can be OCD/anal retentive/whatever you want to call it. The voices in my head are much happier when I'm like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

